# Where to get custom pre-cut vinyl



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Are there any vendors that will do my custom designs on pre-cut vinyl transfers? 

If so, please give recommendations on which to use. 

I've looked at plastisol transfers but they are too high for lower quantities.

I'm trying to see if its possible to buy only a heat press and get started. No printer and/or cutter.

Thanks


----------



## varsityink (Jul 29, 2009)

Stahls. Web interface is terrible but a quick phone call and they will gladly point you in the right direction.


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome. thanks.

any other options out there?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

You can post what you need here and some one will help.

TF Classifieds - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would sure love to see the match that says plastisol transfer are too much....For less than 75.00 you can buy custom transfers (50)....Going to be hard to find anyone who will do custom cad cut for much less...And even if you do it will only be a few pieces.....


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I would sure love to see the match that says plastisol transfer are too much....For less than 75.00 you can buy custom transfers (50)....Going to be hard to find anyone who will do custom cad cut for much less...And even if you do it will only be a few pieces.....


Where can I get 50 custom plastisol transfers for $75? We talking one color or multiple?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Actually....if you want 50 1-color plastisol transfers you can get them from SEMO Imprints for $55 ($1.10 ea.) plus shipping. 50 4-color is $140.....it's posted on their website at www.semoimprints.com

Regarding Stahls...I do remember now seeing something on their website where they would do pre-cut vinyl....they would even press it on a shirt for you...lol.

Here is the link Custom Cut Designs Using Your Artwork | Stahls' ID

It looks like you have to send them the design to quote but you also have to pay at least a $25 artwork fee to get the artwork setup ready to cut. Maybe if your artwork is already cut-ready they might wave that....not sure.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used SEMO for one color plastisol. Great transfers and great service. I live close enough to go get my transfers. My artwork was ready to go so they did not charge me a fee or a very minimal one. I do my own vinyl.


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Great info. Thanks to everyone who responded so far.


----------



## etchnstitch (Mar 26, 2009)

You say that you want 50 transfers - do you really? if these are full size, then perhaps you do. However, if these are left chest or smaller sizes, you can gang them together and buy fewer sheets.

50 sheets are about $75 ($1.45 per sheet).

I've been looking at Silver Mountain Graphics, which was recommended by a friend of mine who also does some shirts. The sent me samples, which pressed on perfectly the first time.

Randy


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I really can not imagine being able to sell what I sell without a vinyl cutter......There are lots of jobs where plastisol transfers will be too much money or too long of delivery time...If I just need 1 to 6 of the same design, it i is hard to beat cutting it myself.....

For larger quantities, multiple colours, designs that might repeat, etc. That is where plastisol transfer come in...Spot | Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers No work weeding, extras for future orders, extra space on sheets to gang other clients artwork, etc....


----------



## Mystman (Nov 5, 2019)

Sorry this is a very old thread, however I need exactly the same. I need a company that does cut & weed my 1 color (easy to weed) designs. I know STAHLS offer such a service, are there more? Please let me know. thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mystman said:


> Sorry this is a very old thread, however I need exactly the same. I need a company that does cut & weed my 1 color (easy to weed) designs. I know STAHLS offer such a service, are there more? Please let me know. thanks



As inexpensive as plastisol transfers are it doesn't make sense anymore to have someone do this for you. 613 Originals and FM Tranfers can make them for you for 15 cents each plus a nominal set up fee plus shipping.


----------



## Mystman (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks splathead. Speaking for me, the problem with screen print transfers is that they are too inconsistent quality wise. Too many variables that need to "fit" to get very good and long lasting print without issues. Also, some of these variables are not even in your hands to control and you need to rely on the manufacturer. Screen printed transfers are too inconsistent for me personally which will cause issues for your business/brand sooner or later. I prefer either direct screenprinting or good HTV. How is your experience with screen printed transfers?


----------



## Pleasant Road (Feb 10, 2020)

i haven't personally used either of these yet, waiting on sample packs, but i've seen a lot of people on other sites using FM Expressions and 613 Originals?


----------



## Mystman (Nov 5, 2019)

I did a LOT of research regarding screen printed transfers (this site, other forums, youtube, google, etc.) I spent 2-3 days on this topic alone. My findings were that Transferexpress, Versatrans and Dowling are the best. But even with the best manufacturers there are always unforseen issues at some point. I have to add that I did not test any by myself, plus this is my own opinion others may disagree and that's fine. But let's get back to the vinyl, are there others than STAHL doing pre-made HTV transfers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mystman said:


> are there others than STAHL doing pre-made HTV transfers?


Probably not. But there are a lot of members here with cutters who would do it for you, probably for a lot cheaper than stahls.

Create a post here: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

Provide details (the vinyl brand you want if you know, design size, how many, color, your location,etc.) and sit back and watch the quotes come in.

Smarter to do your own weeding, but if you want weeded, specify that too.


----------



## Mystman (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the tip, it's a good one. I will definitely do that once I'm ready. I have ordered samples from all major vinyl producers and will test colors/feel/processing with my apparel first.


----------

